# I know it's late for a holiday picture,



## wendyluvsminis (Jan 21, 2009)

http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr281/g.../santapete4.jpg

Lookin' a little crooked, but hey, the snows deep!

http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr281/g.../santapete6.jpg

Santa needs to get black boots for next year! All in all, Santa & Pete had a successful Christmas delivery!

http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr281/g.../santapete3.jpg

Pete is a mighty donkey/reindeer!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jan 21, 2009)

Cute






He makes a nice reindonkey indeed.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 21, 2009)

Awwww..how precious!



Thaks for sharing.

Corinne


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 21, 2009)

Way to go, Pete!





Actually, I believe the European tradition of St. Nicolas has him making his rounds with a servant (named Black Peter, if my memory serves, it's been a verry lonng time!) and a donkey, so Santa is just borrowing from an earlier version of himself. Who needs reindeer, anyway?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 22, 2009)

What a nice boy! Cuter than a reindeer any day.


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Jan 22, 2009)

Bunnylady said:


> Way to go, Pete!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reindeer wouldn't make the wonderful braying noise, that we all love hearing--although not in the middle of the night! That is so neat about the European St. Nic Legend! Can't wait to tell my Santa!


----------



## Emily's mom (Jan 22, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful!!!





What a great reindonkey!


----------



## crackerjackjack (Jan 24, 2009)

How cute. Just love the pictures.



Thank you


----------



## Chico (Jan 24, 2009)

What cute pictures! I loved them!



Thank you for sharing.

chico


----------



## tnovak (Feb 12, 2009)

Tooo cute, just way too cute!!!!!


----------

